# MY "B.W.S."



## DIGGIN DOC (Aug 28, 2012)

"BOTTLE WASHING STATION!" LOL []

 WHEN I MOVED OUT TO FARM COUNTRY IN 2008 AWAY FROM THE SUBURBS, I LEFT BEHIND A GREAT UTILITY/LAUNDRY TUB/SINK AT THE OLD HOUSE. SOMEHOW I KNEW I WAS GONNA NEED SOMETHING OUT IN THE NEW YARD FOR THIS PURPOSE.....BUT WHAT? 

 SO ONE MORNING, I'M OUT RIDING MY BIKE AND I SPOT THIS MAGNIFICENT OLD DOUBLE PORCELAIN SINK WITH SIDE WINGS OUT AT THE CURB IN FRONT OF SOMEONE'S HOUSE. IT'S ALSO GARBAGE PICK-UP DAY AND I'M 3 MILES FROM HOME. WELL, I RODE BACK TO THE HOUSE SUPER FAST, HOOKED UP THE TRAILER TO MY CRUISER AND DROVE BACK OVER. NICE TO SEE IT WAS STILL THERE. THIS CAST IRON SINK WAS A MAJOR LUNK TO MOVE. I PULLED RIGHT UP ALONG SIDE IT AND WRESTLED IT INTO THE TRAILER. IT MUST WEIGH 150-200LBS. 

 I LATER BUILT A STURDY STAND FOR IT WITH GREEN LUMBER (CCA/ACQ) ETC. I BUILT A SHELF UNDERNEATH AND WHEN I USE THE HOSE IN OR AROUND THE SINKS IT RUNS OFF THRU THE BOTTOM AND OUT THE BACK. MUCH MORE SPACE THAN THE OLD TUB WHICH WAS INSIDE THE LAUNDRY ROOM.

 I'M NOT MARRIED, BUT IF I WERE....THIS IS WHERE WIFEY WOULD HAVE ME AT I'M SURE LOL! I DO CLEAN MY GLASSY FINDS IN MY KITCHEN DURING WINTER, BUT AS SOON AS THERE'S NO THREAT OF FREEZING WEATHER THIS IS MY "BOTTLE WASHING STATION!".....


----------



## UncleBruce (Aug 28, 2012)

NICE!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Aug 28, 2012)

IF ANYBODY ELSE HAS A SIMILAR SET-UP, LET'S SEE & HEAR YOUR STORY! []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 28, 2012)

Great job...good idea!


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 29, 2012)

That's a pretty awesome setup there Doc, glad ya got that nice cast iron sink before the scrappers saw it!


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Sep 9, 2012)

THE MORNING GLORY IS STARTING TO TAKE OVER. THE OTHER DAY A VINE HAD WRAPPED ITSELF AROUND A BOTTLE BRUSH HANDLE!


----------



## epackage (Sep 9, 2012)

I like it as long as no harmful chemicals are being washed out onto the area


----------



## madman (Sep 9, 2012)

very cool!


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Sep 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I like it as long as no harmful chemicals are being washed out onto the area


 
 MOSTLY DISH SOAP, SOFT SCRUB AND WATER...NOTHING TOXIC AT ALL.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 21, 2012)

It can't be too toxic if the morning glories are growing around it. And the chain link fence keeps unwanted creatures at bay. []


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Sep 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> The chain link fence keeps unwanted creatures at bay. []


 
 Nope....Rabbits, Raccoons, kittens, squirrels and goundhogs on a regular basis! LOL!


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 3, 2012)

MORNING GLORY UPDATE! LOL:


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 23, 2012)

UPDATE AGAIN. THIS STUFF SEEMS TO BE TRAVELING NORTH MORE THAN MY B.W.S! LOL!


----------

